# The file name you specified is not valid or too long?



## anxietyattack

Im trying to delete a folder on a micro SD but this message comes up. I cant rename it and tried some programs to delete it which dont work. Trying to rename it says "This is no longer located in F:/blah/blah". I cant move the files either and all of the folders are named in symbols like ╞6╚╞╩╩.
I also get this message "The filename,directory, or volume label syntax is incorrect." 

How do I fix this??


----------



## pollard1988

Copy all the files and folders you want to keep to your hard drive and Format the SD.


----------

